

Weekend Hackathon with Prize $ – save the world, in real life - n_square
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/n-square-google-cardboard-hackathon-tickets-16729010922

======
n_square
The Challenge

Calling all developers, programmers, gamers, designers, artists, storytellers,
and creatives who want to change the world! N Square—a collaborative of the
world’s largest peace and security funders—invites you to a weekend Google
Cardboard hackathon to develop an app or experience that sparks public
imagination and conversation about the threats associated with nuclear
weapons.

Think you have what it takes to hack a nuclear narrative and change hearts and
minds in a creative way? Join us to test your programming, design, and
storytelling chops!

A grand prize of $750 and one first prize of $250 will be given away to the
best concepts. The expectation for the final product is roughly a 1 to 2
minute cardboard experience (can be film, game, or 3D VR experience) that
educates, inspires, and generates awareness of the issue.

Why Cardboard? Why N Square?

Google Cardboard is a low-cost virtual reality viewer that transforms a
smartphone into a basic VR headset. N Square’s mission is to create the
conditions for innovation in the field of nuclear security. One way we can do
that is by educating people about the threat and engaging them through
powerful, connective experiences—hence the Cardboard Hackathon.

Details

May 9, 2015: 9AM to 5:30PM May 10, 2015: 9AM to 5:30PM

